# Thoughts & Pictures of Glock 36 or other SC & C



## CLEMCO51 (Dec 24, 2006)

Any thoughts or Pictures of Glock 36 or other Glock Sub Compacts & Compacts


condsidering buying one, just trying to get all the information I can

Thanks


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I carried a Glock 26 for 8 years. Never a problem. Just never shot it well. In fact, except for my Glock 34 which comes with a lighter trigger, I have always shot every other Glock I have owned low and to the left. No practice fixed it (prev had a G17,29 and 26). The lighter trigger of the 34 fixed this issue, for whatever reason.

Anyway, after 8 years, I ditched the G26 last year for a compact P99. I am much happier with it. More accurate "for me." And, I like the trigger much better


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

I think the G36 would be a wonderful ccw. Slim, .45 ACP, reliable (if it's like the other Glocks), etc. I've owned several G19's and they are almost exactly the same size at the G36 but yet they are .45 cal. and have the thinner grip. I've yet to own the G36 but there could be one in my future.


----------



## denfoote (May 7, 2006)

I carry G36.
Never had any trouble with it that was not of my own design.
I would not recommend the use of +P rounds!! Not that the gun will not handle it, but because with the added recoil and muzzle flip, you are not gaining anything in terms of performance.
Also, the rumors you may have heard about the G36 not liking the wide mouthed Corbons are true!! It's the only ammunition that refuses to feed!!
Also forget about installing an extended slide stop!! I did that and had nothing but trouble!! It took me and my gunsmith several weeks to dicipher what was going on and why the thing was jamming so much!! I installed the stock part back and poof, the problem went away!!


----------



## Spenser (Nov 6, 2006)

G27 and G26 are great guns. Almost pocket pistols. Can't say about the 36, but it's almost as big as a G19, so you're not getting much benefit of a small concealed gun there.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> I carried a Glock 26 for 8 years. Never a problem. Just never shot it well. In fact, except for my Glock 34 which comes with a lighter trigger, I have always shot every other Glock I have owned low and to the left. No practice fixed it (prev had a G17,29 and 26). The lighter trigger of the 34 fixed this issue, for whatever reason.
> 
> Anyway, after 8 years, I ditched the G26 last year for a compact P99. I am much happier with it. More accurate "for me." And, I like the trigger much better


Hey Shipwreck. I'm too lazy to checks stats. How does the Walther campair to the Glock thickness wise?


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I just looked up the data on both and I'm surprised to find the glock being thinner. Glock = 1.18" Walther = 1.3". The reason I stopped carrying the G26 is because I felt it was to fat. Now I'll have to hold the P99c to see if I want it now?????????


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

He beat me to it. But, the Walther is more comfortable of a grip to hold. And, there is also a little depression area for your thumb, similiar to the Glock...

For all intensive purposes, they are essentially the same size. The differences in the various measurements are so slight...


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

spacedoggy said:


> I just looked up the data on both and I'm surprised to find the glock being thinner. Glock = 1.18" Walther = 1.3". The reason I stopped carrying the G26 is because I felt it was to fat. Now I'll have to hold the P99c to see if I want it now?????????


Thanks SD. I've allready got a fat one in my pants so don't need even more. The fat one is my G23 by the way.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> Thanks SD. I've allready got a fat one in my pants so don't need even more. The fat one is my G23 by the way.


OH Yaa, I got a long barrel in my pants.


----------



## PP914 (Jan 7, 2007)

CLEMCO51 said:


> Any thoughts or Pictures of Glock 36 or other Glock Sub Compacts & Compacts
> 
> condsidering buying one, just trying to get all the information I can
> 
> Thanks


Have been happy to date w/ my G30 (no malfunctions in five years). I have carried on and off-duty as BUG, CCW and armed security. Some people argue that the G30 is one of the more acurate GLOCKS. All I know is I shoot it AS WELL or BETTER than it's bid brother, the G21.


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

Subcompacts are excellent for Concealed Carry. I'm looking into a G27.

I've held one, but need the magazine extension for my pinky. Go for it!


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

PP914 said:


> Have been happy to date w/ my G30 (no malfunctions in five years). I have carried on and off-duty as BUG, CCW and armed security. Some people argue that the G30 is one of the more acurate GLOCKS. All I know is I shoot it AS WELL or BETTER than it's bid brother, the G21.


I don't know why but I hit more with the G30 than any other 45 I shoot. Doesn't make sense either since it's a compact and all.


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

The Glock 30 was my first pistol, when I first started bodyguard work. I found it was one of the most accurate of all the Glock models I shot. I carried it for about two years on and off in the rotation. Now I have carried the P99 for the last five years and sold the G30. But it was a very good gun, never had a malfunction of any kind.


----------

